# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Coral a perder tecido

## Antonio Andrade

Bom dia

Gostaria de saber se alguém pode ajudar na questão seguinte: tenho um coral cérebro que há uns anos para cá tem vindo aprender tecido, trata- se de um coral cérebro que tenho há já quase 8 anos ( início do meu aquário de 500 lts com sump. Os parâmetros da água estão bem todos. Faço mudas quinzenais  de 10% da água sempre preparada nada de natural.
Anexo foto

Obg 
Andrade

----------

